# Java Klasse ausführen



## XChris (2. Februar 2009)

Moin!

Ich bin auf Abwegen. Mit .net .... 

Ich habe zwei Klassen geschrieben. Eine hat ne Main Klasse. Mit Eclipse läst sich der kram kompilieren und auch ausführen in der integrierten Konsole. Yipiee!

Nehm ich die normale Konsole unter Win32 - bekomme ich:

```
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\christian.zink\workspace\BilderMacher\bin>java BilderMacher.class
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: BilderMacher/class
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: BilderMacher.class
        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
Could not find the main class: BilderMacher.class.  Program will exit.
```

Ich habe in den RUN Settings alles mögliche ausprobiert. Leider ohne erfolg. Gib mal bitte jemand nen Tip. Danke.

Chris


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (2. Februar 2009)

Probier es mal mit 

```
java BilderMacher
```
ohne .class hinten dran.


----------



## XChris (2. Februar 2009)

Ich Schaf!

Danke.


----------

